# Disturbing news



## Mutt (Jan 21, 2006)

some disturbing news articles about med. MJ legalization
Article 1
Article 2
Article 3


----------



## Insane (Jan 21, 2006)

That is such bullshit. No medicinal value?!?! BULLSHIT!!!!!!!

PS Pardon my French.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 21, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> That is such bullshit. No medicinal value?!?! BULLSHIT!!!!!!


Yeah man, you know, when freakin rolley holers get on the fuckin rampage, they can say anything and some ******* with a newspaper will spread their bullshit. I hope I live long enough to see weed totally legal at least somewhere in the USA. I'd move there. No shit.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Jan 29, 2006)

im gonna move to holland...maybe, wait, i dont know, crap, im in a peridcament, i love guns too, so im really confused...


----------



## 420smoker (Feb 13, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yeah man, you know, when freakin rolley holers get on the fuckin rampage, they can say anything and some ******* with a newspaper will spread their bullshit. I hope I live long enough to see weed totally legal at least somewhere in the USA. I'd move there. No shit.



I feel ya man, I'd move there too. I don't know why those motherfuckers are bullshitting.  Weed ain't never hurt nobody. (well at least not me)


----------

